# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Плоская Земля

## Евгения Лаб

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар! Примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны!

В интернете среди англоговорящих людей сейчас все больше распространяются видео о том, что наша планета Земля - плоская. Это не просто видео, а реальные доказательства, которые любой здравомыслящий человек может понять логически, а также легко проверить это опытным путем. И много преданных в последнее время на основе этого материала убедились в том, что Земля плоская.

Подскажите пожалуйста, что Вы думаете об этом? Ведь в Маяпуре сейчас строится храм ведического планетариума и, если со временем окажется, что это правда, тогда люди просто осмеЮт весь проект 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ScKM/dYnqGKCaR здесь размещено большинство из этих материалов

Заранее большое спасибо и низкий поклон!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Раньше люди Запада верили в то, что земля плоская и боялись упасть вниз с края земли. Потом астрономы заподозрили, что земля круглая и космические полеты подтвердили это. Теперь опять возвращаются к плоской земле.... Таковы метания людей, которые за доказательство принимают наблюдение несовершенными чувствами и обработку этих наблюдений при помощи логики. 
Что касается Вед, то там говорится, что существует земля как шар (Бху-гола) и Земля как плоскость (Бху-мандала). Круглая земля является частью слоя планет, который можно уподобить плоскому диску. Поэтому дело не в противопоставлении этих концепций, а в правильном понимании того, о чем идет речь, когда землю называют плоской или круглой. 
Что касается Храма-планетария в Маяпуре, то он как раз учитывает обе концепции. А простые обыватели в любом случае всегда будут кого-то осмеивать, а кого-то прославлять. А потом - наоборот.

----------


## Евгения Лаб

В том то и дело,что в этой книге (Eric Dubay "The flat earth conspiracy") и интервью на ютубе (youtube - eric dubay flat earth) автор доказывает (200 разными способами), что все это величайший обман, и полеты космонавтов (НАСА тратит ежегодно 3 миллиарда долларов на поддержание этого мифа), и что Земля имеет закривление, и что те "фото" Земли из космоса, которые существуют, это только компьютерная графика, и что всё это каждый может увидеть или сам проверить,поэтому я и прошу Вас не верить на слово (!), а ознакомиться с вышеуказанными материалами.
 Например, по мнению "ученых" на 100 км Земли должно быть 196 м закривления, но можно взять телескоп и увидеть, что корабль, кот.давно исчез из поля нашего зрения (по закону перспективы) всё так же плывёт и никакого закривления вообще не существует!
 Так же летчики знают, что самолеты летают не по прямой линии, а делают огромные круги, что не логично, но если взглянуть на карту плоской Земли (она в форме диска, которую окружают льды "Антарктиды" по всему диаметру)- то самолеты летают по прямой линии.
 И еще очень и очень много логических доказательств...
 А люди, которые проводят эти эксперименты и обсуждают это серьерно - в группах, на форумах - их страницы блокируют в соцсетях, сайты подвергаются хакерским атакам и перестают существовать и т.д.
В любом случае, ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО и низкий поклон!!!

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ScKM/dYnqGKCaR здесь размещены материалы

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А в чем смысл этого заговора? Почему кому-то выгодно, чтобы все думали, что земля - шар, а не плоскость? Почему нужно скрывать то, что земля плоская? В Бхагавад-Гите 15.13 Кришна говорит, что благодаря Его силе планеты держатся на орбите. Орбита подразумевает движение. Мы видим как планеты движутся вокруг земли и по закону подобия всего в этом мире, земля тоже должна быть на какой-то орбите и тоже должна двигаться. А для этого сферическая форма шара является идеальной. И при этом круглая земля остается частью плоской земли - Бху-мандалы, которая представляет определенный пласт или уровень развития сознания. Я так понимаю эту тему.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Еще мне не понятно вот что: если мы начнем путь на запад с Чукотки, например, мы будем удаляться в сторону Москвы, потом в сторону Западной Европы, потом в сторону Северной Америки, и по вашей идее Америка должна быть очень далеко от Чукотки, если все время двигаться на запад по плоской земле. Но выясняется, что с Аляски до Чукотки можно пешком по льду дойти. Как это возможно, чтобы расстояние между ними сократилось, если мы постоянно удаляемся? Это возможно только, если земля имеет сферическую форму. Как вы это объясните?

----------


## Евгения Лаб

Автор в этой книге объясняет и доказывает, что это нужно личностям, которые проповедуют атеизм и хотят убрать Бога из сознания людей (Тайные масонские организации, которые держат в под своим контролем все страны, банки и т.д, контролируют политику, науку, образование), они хотят забрать у людей духовный источник знания через обман - хотят внушить людям, что священные писания не авторитетны, т.к. говорят о том, что Земля плоская (Коран, много раз указывается в Библии, Веды). Так же, как они придумали теорию Дарвина, теорию большого взрыва и многое другое. 
По поводу движения планет, там доказано, что планеты движутся вокруг Полярной звезды , а Земля недвижима. Если поставить телескоп и включить на нем видеозапись, то можно увидеть, что камера записывает движение звезд вокруг Полярной звезды и полный этот круг попадает на запись, что невозможно было бы записать на видео, если бы Земля крутилась


 Действительно, Земля является частью Бху-мандалы, но как мы знаем, санскритские слова часто имеют много значений, и одно из значений слова gola (Бху-гола) – также «круг», что не обязательно «шар». Диск - тоже круг, что не противоречит плоской Земле . 

Прошу Вас посмотреть карту плоской земли «Как она есть», выданной в 19-м веке, найденной в библиотеке в Бостоне:


 Также и Eric Dubay написал свою книгу «The flat earth conspiracy» на основе книги, выданной еще в 19 веке ученым Samuel Rowbothan - «Zetetic Astronomy: Earth Not a Globe» (см. в облаке по ссылке в первом сообщении).

Согласно вложенной карте, Чукотка находится, как Вы правильно написали, рядом с Аляской


И что самое интересное, самолеты никогда не летают через Южный полюс (с т.зрения глобуса). Например, из Австралии в Чили (Южная Америка) самый короткий путь через Южный полюс (согласно глобусу), а на практике, самолеты летают через Северную Америку, что абсолютно не логично, если не учитывать карту плоской Земли. Это явно доказывает инцидент недельной давности – информация в СМИ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/tr...lping-out.html : 
16.09.2015 у женщины с о-ва Тайвань начались роды во время рейса с Бали до Лос-Анджелеса, из-за чего самолет произвел аварийную посадку на... Аляске. Самолет отправился из международного аэропорта о-ва Тайвань. Посмотрите, как выглядит трасса на карте плоской Земли, а как на глобусе Земли. Становится ясно, почему удобно было остановиться на Аляске. 


И в этой книге объясняются все эти вопросы и много еще подобных интересных фактов и доказательств, например, «как тогда меняется день и ночь, зима и лето», «как нас обманывают в разных сферах для поддержания мифа о круглой Земле, и как это можно легко опровергнуть» и,  чтоб мы это сами проверяли экспериментально и на основе логики.

Спасибо! Мои поклоны!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Совершенно не убедительно. Скорость вращения светил может быть и по факту является совершенно разной. Поэтому вращение звезд с земли спокойно может записаться и при вращении земли. 

Отсутствие полетов через Южный полюс совершенно закономерно, т.к. вблизи магнитных полюсов навигационная аппаратура самолетов может работать нестабильно.

Так же не ясно, почему тогда в разных широтах разный климат? По теории круглой земли лучи падают на землю под прямым углом на экваторе, давая максимальную температуру; и под косым углом лучи солнца падают на полюса, давая минимальную температуру. При концепции плоской земли климат должен быть, по идее, везде примерно одинаковый, что вовсе не так. Более того, по вашей карте плоской земли северный полюс оказывается в самом центре и, по идее, он должен быть самым жарким местом  :smilies: 

И так же я все-таки не понял, как вера в Бога и в писания зависит от формы земли? Люди верили и верят в Бога, независимо от того, считают они землю круглой или плоской.
А Санскритско-русский словарь все же дает слову Гола перевод именно "шар", а не круг

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Так же непонятно как работает астрология, если земля не крутится по утверждениям сторонников концепции плоской земли. Согласно Джйотиш, земля поворачивается к новому знаку Зодиака примерно каждые два часа. Так за сутки она поочередно поворачивается ко всем 12 знакам Зодиака. Если земля не вращается и не имеет оси вращения, то почему меняется влияние Зодиака на землю? Зодиак считается неподвижным, но даже если допустить, что он движется, то не с такой же скоростью, чтобы относительно конкретной точки на земле каждые два часа он менялся на 30 градусов. Тут явно какая-то нестыковка, т.к. астрология прекрасно работает, а если земля неподвижна по отношению к Зодиаку, то она не должна работать...

В целом, я посмотрел один из фильмов по вашей ссылке и даже кое-то почитал из текстов. Есть довольно интересные идеи по поводу странностей географии полетов и т.д. Это действительно сильный аргумент, хотя может есть и свои объяснения этому. Про подделки НАСА я полностью согласен, это действительно Агенство Космических Актеров, мастеров фотошопа и других иллюзий. С этим я не спорю. Так же и Антарктида мне всегда казалось какой-то странной и загадочной. Явно, что с ней все не так просто, как кажется. Продолжаю читать, я открыт к новому восприятию, но пока есть ряд моментов, в которых я не могу согласиться с вашей концепцией. Все мои вопросы и сомнения - выше.

----------


## Евгения Лаб

Честно говоря, я не особо поняла, как это возможно записать на видео.Прошу, поправьте меня, если я что то не понимаю.
Если бы Земля была вращающимся шаром, невозможно было бы снять на видео звезды, совершающие полный круг вокруг Полярной Звезды где угодно, кроме как на Северном полюсе 


Со всех других точек зрения (кроме северного полюса)звезды будут рассматриваться движущимися более или менее горизонтально относительно горизонта наблюдателя из-за предполагаемого движения Земли 1600 км/ч.  
В действительности, однако, Полярную Звезду в окружении других звезд, делающих полный оборот вокруг нее, можно снять на видео.
Также на протяжении тысяч лет одни и те же созвездия оставались неизменными в своих моделях без перемещения  положения вообще.

Если бы Земля была большим шаром (который крутится вокруг своей оси со скоростью 1600 км/ч), вращающимся со скоростью 107 000 км/ч вокруг большого круглого Солнца, вращающегося со скоростью 800 000 км/ч вокруг большой Галактики Млечный Путь (которая движется со скоростью 1 072 000 000 км/ч),  возникшей из огромного взрыва, как заявляет НАСА, это невозможно, чтобы созвездия оставались неподвижными. По факту мы должны видеть совершенно иное ночное небо каждую ночь и одна и та же звезда никогда не должна встать в ту же модель. Поэтому сделать бы такие фотографии, которые показывают полные круги звезд вокруг Полярной Звезды, было бы невозможно даже на Северном полюсе! Эти все движения показали бы только нерегулярные кривые линии.


Южного полюса не существует. Это можно доказать тем, что стрелка компаса всегда  указывает на север. Даже если человек находится за экватором, в точке, наиболее близкой к «южному полюсу», то она все равно показывает на север, хотя логично было бы, чтоб она показывала на юг, раз там тоже есть магнитный полюс.
В 1773 году капитан Кук стал первым современным исследователем, переплывшим полярный круг, и достигшим ледяного барьера. В течение трех рейсов, в общей сложности длящихся 3 года, капитан Кук и его команда проплыли в общей сложности 110 000 км вдоль побережья Антарктики, ни разу не найдя вход или путь через массивную ледяную стену! 
"Да, но мы можем обогнуть Южный полюс достаточно легко" - часто говорят, те, кто не знает, Британский корабль Челленджер, который плыл 3 года «вокруг» южного полюса и проплыл 69000 миль (ок.130 000 км) – расстояние, достаточное, чтоб обогнуть Южный полюс 6 раз, согласно шаровой гипотезе.
Сейчас на Антарктиду никому не позволяют поехать, это контролируется Договором об Антарктике, есть много людей (альпинисты и т.д.), имеющих деньги, возможности и т. д., которые годами ждут разрешения, чтобы туда поехать, но тщетно. 


Годовое движение Солнца от тропика Рака к тропику Козерога, от солнцестояния до солнцестояния, это то, что определяет длину и характер дня, ночи и времен года. Именно поэтому экваториальные регионы испытывают почти круглый год лето и тепло, а в более высоких широтах мы наблюдаем опыт различных сезонов с суровыми зимами.
Согласно теории плоской Земли, Солнце движется следующим образом:
Смена дня и ночи:



Смена сезонов года (помимо того, что Солнце двигается по кругу, то оно еще движется вверх и вниз - от тропика к тропику):


Ученые - приверженцы плоской Земли на протяжении веков, использовали секстанты и простую тригонометрию, чтобы делать расчеты и обнаружили, что Солнце имеет только около 51 км в диаметре и находится на расстоянии примерно 4800 км от Земли, и кружит над Землей как прожектор (высчитали при помощи секстанта)



При переводе слова gola, я использовала англоязычный словарь санскрита, который обычно более расширенный, где помимо предложенных Вами вариантов, есть еще и «круг» :




Теория круглой земли подходит им для поддержания теории большого взрыва и эволюции. Если был взрыв, то откуда диск в центре вселенной? Это разумный дизайн, а не несчастный случай. Если священные писания говорят, что Земля - плоская, а человека создал Бог, а «ученые» «доказали», что Земля круглая, и человек произошел от обезьяны, то священные писания и Бог– это не более, чем сказка.

----------


## Евгения Лаб

> Продолжаю читать, я открыт к новому восприятию, но пока есть ряд моментов, в которых я не могу согласиться с вашей концепцией. Все мои вопросы и сомнения - выше.


Автор этой книги постоянно говорит о том, чтоб мы как раз не верили в то, что он говорит, на слово, а задавали вопросы и проверяли все лично  :smilies: 

Насчет астрологии: звезды кружатся по орбите над Землей, но Земля недвижима

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насчет астрологии: звезды кружатся по орбите над Землей, но Земля недвижима.


Огромная скорость для движения Зодиака, не находите? Тем более, что Звездный Зодиак в Джйотиш считается неподвижным. Если бы теоретически я был Богом, то с энергетической точки зрения экономичнее было бы вращать землю при неподвижном Зодиаке, чем вращать весь Зодиак при неподвижной земле.




> Именно поэтому экваториальные регионы испытывают почти круглый год лето и тепло, а в более высоких широтах мы наблюдаем опыт различных сезонов с суровыми зимами.


Что такое "высокие широты", если все лежит в одной плоскости? "Высокие широты" - это термин для шара, а не плоскости.

Теория Большого взрыва появилась лишь в 20м веке, а концепция круглой земли существует значительно дольше. Поэтому это крайне маловероятно, чтобы они были так тесно связаны. И опять же наличие разумного Творца не исключается при круглой земле. Что тут неразумного, если земля круглая? Поэтому идея о том, что круглая земля однозначно связана с Большим взрывом и якобы исключает наличие Творца, вообще не выдерживает никакой критики. Разумного Творца можно вычислить по разумному устройству природы и разных форм жизни, независимо от формы земли. Поэтому можно отчасти согласиться с физической картиной плоской земли, но все эти теории масонских заговоров по поводу формы земли кажутся мне просто смешными. Все летчики тогда должны знать об этом и когда такое количество людей знает это, тайну в принципе невозможно утаить.  НАСА может с таким же успехом обманывать весь мир как при круглой,так и при плоской земле. Мне не понятно в чем смысл этой тайны? Что принципиально изменится от того, что люди вдруг узнают, что земля плоская? Почему плоская земля обязательно должна считаться творением Бога, а круглая земля должна считаться плодом большого взрыва? В чем тут логика? Открытия ученых и концепция круглой земли не уменьшили количества верующих людей. Верующие вообще мало внимания обращают на науку. Для них Бог - главный ориентир.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> При переводе слова gola, я использовала англоязычный словарь санскрита, который обычно более расширенный, где помимо предложенных Вами вариантов, есть еще и «круг»


Да, есть такое значение тоже, хотя, как мы видим, оно стоит на одном из последних мест. Круг - это двухмерная проекция трехмерного шара, то есть, круг вторичен по отношению к шару. Но дело даже не в этом. Я уже писал выше, что Веды называют Землю и плоскостью (Бху-мандала) и шаром (Бху-гола) в зависимости от того, имеем мы в виду уровень планет типа земли или конкретную локальную землю,на которой мы живем. Но если допустить вашу версию, что "Бху-гола" - это тоже плоский круг, как и Бху-мандала, то возникает вопрос тавтологии. Зачем одно и то же явление называть разными словами?. Не проще ли землю называть однозначно Мандалой (плоскостью), чем в других местах называть ее Бху-гола (Земля-шар),которое в 10м значении тоже иногда может означать круг? Для чего вводить людей в смущение подобной двусмысленностью? Но в Ведах нет ошибок и тавтологии.

----------


## Евгения Лаб

Полное вращение небесной сферы происходит в течение одних звездных суток (около 23 ч 56 м). В течение одного звездного часа небесная сфера поворачивается на 15градусов. Потому Асцендент меняет свое положение примерно каждые два часа.




> Если бы теоретически я был Богом, то с энергетической точки зрения экономичнее было бы вращать землю при неподвижном Зодиаке, чем вращать весь Зодиак при неподвижной земле.
> 
> Что такое "высокие широты", если все лежит в одной плоскости? "Высокие широты" - это термин для шара, а не плоскости.


Почему?) Ведь Шримад Бхагаватам описывает, что Бху-мандала недвижима, а планеты движутся над ней.

«Высокие широты» я использовала только лишь, чтоб понятней объяснить, т.к. мы привыкли к такому пониманию, просто забыла взять термин в кавычки :smilies: 


 Масонские заговоры касаются не только Земли. Земля – это один из кусочков огромного пазла лжи, и, чтобы понять, мы должны увидеть всю картину целиком. Чтобы понять, как они хотят воздействовать на сознание людей, нужно понять их ментальность, во что они верят, как мыслят, и т.д. За этим стоит группа демонических личностей (агентов Кали :smilies: ), которые обманом взяли под контроль весь мир. 

Они хотят высмеять теорию плоской земли, придумывая законы, которых вообще не существует. Еще 100 лет назад  все люди запада верили в Бога, сейчас же на Западе не много верующих и это всё через материальное образование. А если они хотят ввести в сознание людей вирус, то главными вопросами являются  «Откуда этот мир?», «Кто все создал?».  Это процесс. Люди не сразу все приняли! В 19 веке  «круглая земля» - это была лишь теория. А если я сейчас кому то скажу, что земля плоская, то меня просто высмеют публично. Эту мысль так внедрили в наше сознание, что мы сами не верим тому, что видим своими глазами. Ежедневно мы видим, как солнце меняет свое положение у нас над головой, мы не видим и не чувствуем, что земля крутится, но они нам говорят во всех СМИ, что все, что мы видим – это не правда, правда – то, что они нам скажут считать правдой. Хотя у нас нет и доказательств, что земля – шар. Мы просто приняли это на веру от «авторитетов». Раньше для людей авторитетом были священные писания, сейчас же для них авторитет то, что скажут им псевдогуру по телевизору. 

Они продвинули эту теорию не так быстро, это процесс, который длится сотни лет. Это целая организация, не одна личность, которая завтра может оставить тело и все ее планы на этом закончатся. Когда все общество верит в Бога - как ученые, так и обычные люди - как можно им внедрить идею безбожия? Они шаг за шагом незаметно разрушают мир, страну, семью, веру в Бога и это все связано между собой. Официально это называется NWO – New World Order.
Чтоб ввести какие то более конкретные изменения – они развязывают войну. Под их контролем находятся деньги. 100 лет назад федеральный банк Америки перестал принадлежать государству, а стал частным. Деньги - это главный обман. А уже с помощью денег они могут все. В 20 веке они окончательно приняли мир под свой контроль. 
При этом черпают огромные суммы денег на свои «экзотические» технологии, которые скрывают от людей.

Если человеку сказать, что Земля – это диск, окруженный льдами, у людей могло бы возникнуть много вопросов: а что там за льдами, а почему нас ограничили, а кто это сделал и т.д. Они бы хотели пойти туда и все узнать. Как в фильме Шоу Трумана. А если земля круглая, то никто никуда не пойдет и лишних вопросов задавать не будет. Но, если такой, казалось бы, всеми известный факт окажется ложью, тогда вся их пирамида может легко рухнуть.

Летчики высказываются на тему плоской земли, можно найти в интернете, только этого никогда не покажут по телевизору, не напишут об этом в газете, т.к все средства массовой информации принадлежат Им. Сейчас не ученые принимают решения, какие открытия увидит мир, а те, кто контролирует СМИ. Например, для многих не секрет, что существуют технологии бесплатной энергии, машины могут работать на воде и воздухе, рак и СПИД легко излечим и т.д., но людям это все недоступно, а ученые, открывшие все это, исчезают бесследно. Также, возможно, летчики подписывают документы о неразглашении тайн, как и военные. И многие люди, которые начинают все таки об этом рассказывать подвергаются гонениям, их запугивают, многие попадают в дурдома, многие умирают при странных обстоятельствах, «несчастных» случаях и «самоубийствах». Наверняка существует какое то «зомбирование» летчиков тоже. Как, например, почему, когда весь мир уже знает, что прививки убивают и делают людей инвалидами, врачи до сих пор колют их каждому младенцу, в том числе и своим детям. Конечно, есть много «проснувшихся» врачей, но тем не менее, статистика плачевная. В Европе сейчас существуют огромные штрафы за «непрививание» детей. У родителей могут даже забрать ребенка и отдать его на воспитание семье нетрадиционной ориентации. Там в детских садах воспитатели вместо «папа» и «мама» должны говорить «родитель1» и «родитель2», дабы не дискриминировать однополые семьи. 

Масонский заговор – это огромная тема и на нее Eric Dubay написал тоже отдельную книгу «The atlantean conspiracy», где цитирует много интересной информации. Ее я выложила в отдельное облако здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7v6u/zUhrvfoyP

----------


## Евгения Лаб

> Да, есть такое значение тоже, хотя, как мы видим, оно стоит на одном из последних мест.


Мне кажется, положение не имеет значения. Т.к. со временем многие слова теряют свои первостепенные значения, и языки меняются со временем. Так, например, мы не используем сейчас слово "око" в понимании "глаз", а раньше употребляли постоянно.
Или, например, если я буду переводить c хинди, который является упрощенным санскритом, на английский, то "gola" в первую очередь переводится как "круговой, круглый, кольцевой, дисковой"



хотя в любом случае, положение слова при переводе - не такой сильный аргумент




> Для чего вводить людей в смущение подобной двусмысленностью? Но в Ведах нет ошибок и тавтологии.


у меня нет квалификации судить об этом, почему в ведах так говорится. Все зависит от интерпретации автора. Может как раз, чтоб понимать о чем мы говорим, про "уровень планет типа земли или конкретную локальную землю,на которой мы живем".

И если есть шар, то должно быть закривление, которого, как показывают эксперименты, нет.

Но также в ведах говорится, что плоская Бху-мандала была разделена на острова, и для меня не логично, что вокруг островов появляется шар, как будто кто то там проходил и бросил его:



С уважением, Ваша слуга

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Про масонов как-то совершенно не интересно. Если и есть у них свои планы, то они полностью вписаны в планы Кришны. Никто ничего здесь не может сделать без Его позволения. Так что это меня вообще не волнует. А вот с землей интересно разобраться. Продолжу читать.

----------

